# kelly kelly wants to stinkface randy orton



## captainamerica88 (Aug 11, 2011)

well im just saw a interview when kelly said that, so orton is right she´s a slut


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*waits for Kelly Kelly fan to rush to K2's rescue with idiotic generalisations and stupidity*


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jesus christ, I don't like Kelly at all but perhaps she is just having a laugh?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

P.Smith said:


> Jesus christ, I don't like Kelly at all but perhaps she is just having a laugh?


No, not possible, she's a filthy harlot, get thee to a nunnery etc.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Link?


----------



## Dazzerlyne (Sep 12, 2011)

She can stick face me hahaha


----------



## captainamerica88 (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tpWaUwQSuk


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

And I want to cock slap her.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

She can stink face me anytime she wants. Also Eve can put me in a triangle choke as well. And unlike Chael Sonnen, I ain't tapping out.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Wait, it didn't happen already?


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Stupid OP.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

When Orton shows up on SmackDown with cold sores, you will know it happened.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

captainamerica88 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tpWaUwQSuk


she is a tool.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Heres a thought I'm just going to throw out there. Kelly Kelly and Randy Orton are really good friends backstage and they come out with these comments about each other as form of windup. I wouldnt be surprised if Orton was actually standing just off camera when she came out with that line.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow.. what a slut!


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

She's a slut

no wonder why Justin Gabriel dumped her


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Tombstoned said:


> Heres a thought I'm just going to throw out there. Kelly Kelly and Randy Orton are really good friends backstage and they come out with these comments about each other as form of windup. I wouldnt be surprised if Orton was actually standing just off camera when she came out with that line.


lol @ people who think Orton didn't already hit that before or after he got married. :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

R-Truth is kayfabe all the time. Respect. 

Interview was light hearted and funny, only a miserable dick would take something negative from that.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly should give Randy Orton stink faces for lying about her on live radio. What he said is lies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I miss the days when WWE's Diva division wasn't infested with nasty ass skanks who can only do cartwheels and hair-pulling in a match.


----------



## Triple Naitch (Sep 14, 2011)

What suddenly they are friends now?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly should give Randy Orton stink faces for lying about her on live radio. What he said is lies!!!!!!!!!


Were you dropped on your head when you were younger or something?


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan MUST be trolling...I hope.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Pillzmayn said:


> Kelly Kelly fan MUST be trolling...I hope.


Kelly kelly fan is Kelly Kelly who got some nerd to teach her internet.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Interview was light hearted and funny, only a miserable dick would take something negative from that.


Well you're in luck, there are plenty of those on this forum. FWIW, I agree with you. She's clearly just joking around, but I doubt that will do much to stop the stupid comments.


----------



## Triple Naitch (Sep 14, 2011)

I dont hate Kelly kelly but her fans in this board make me sick.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly should give Randy Orton stink faces for lying about her on live radio. What he said is lies!!!!!!!!!


She IS a slut, how is he lying?

My god, I get that you mark for a horrible wrestler but stop being so ignorant about it.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

hmmm, most of you must be virgins....someday youll have sex and understand why she likes it.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Interview was light hearted and funny, only a miserable dick would take something negative from that.


This.

It's a joke everyone. Just because your jealous Orton probably had a stinkface by now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

.....and the grass was green.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Only girl that stinkfaces Orton is ME:cuss:


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

jaybyrd18 said:


> hmmm, most of you must be virgins....someday youll have sex and understand why she likes it.


This is the dumbest pro-Kelly argument I ever hear on these boards. Just because someone takes shots at someone for sleeping around like it's going out of style, doesn't make them a virgin.

Hell, I get me some of the good stuff pretty damn regularly and, despite me not exactly having the highest standards or the strictest morals _by far_, still think Kelly is pretty slutty. And trust me, if _I'm_ calling someone a slut then you just know there's some kind of problem there.

It's called opinion. People have different standards on different things.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

jaybyrd18 said:


> hmmm, most of you must be virgins....someday youll have sex and understand why she likes it.


Who said there was anything wrong with sex? Oh, right, no one did, they just said she was a slut, which she is, because she spreads her legs for everyone. That doesn't mean there is anything wrong with sex.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Man, these "You're all virgins" joke is so passe. Come up with new material, breh.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly may be a slut, but who wouldn't hit it? I would clean the locker-room for them for a whole week on every show just to get a one night stand with her. And she can stinkface me instead, I'll bite the meat while she tries to move away.

P.S. nice to see Kelly Kelly fan, the worst poster on here by far get humbled!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Orton's a lucky bastard


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Inb4 K2 Fan.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> I miss the days when WWE's Diva division wasn't infested with nasty ass skanks who can only do cartwheels and hair-pulling in a match.


You calling the Attitude Era girls *clean*?

They had to be the nastiest skanks I've ever seen on television, and before you even say that stuff is their job; spare me. Every diva in that damn division did the nastiest shit you were allowed to do on public television.

And just NOW suddenly the WWE isn't so clean? Please. I doubt someone like Eve would be willing to legit flash the crowd or paint over her tits and not wear clothing.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought they has a bit of beef! Now he is getting her beef if he is lucky


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, she's just joking. Stop taking it seriously. She's still extremely annoying though.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly should give Randy Orton stink faces for lying about her on live radio. What he said is lies!!!!!!!!!


Oh Kelly Kelly Fan If only you knew how much we love you


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

A stinkface, huh?

From the back or the front?


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate Kelly Kelly as a wrestler but can some one link me to proof of her being a ring rat? (Slut) People said the same thing about Amy Dumas/Lita until it was proven wrong. I just would like to see proof first...


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> I hate Kelly Kelly as a wrestler but can some one link me to proof of her being a ring rat? (Slut) People said the same thing about Amy Dumas/Lita until it was proven wrong. I just would like to see proof first...


She has no talent what so ever. Yet she is the champion and Beats people like nattie and beth. She sucked alot of cock to get where she was. Like K2 fan says she worked hard to get to where she is.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sure Orton would hate that. ~____~


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> I hate Kelly Kelly as a wrestler but can some one link me to proof of her being a ring rat? (Slut) People said the same thing about Amy Dumas/Lita until it was proven wrong. I just would like to see proof first...







Lita cheated on Matt after going out with him for years and years. That's a fact, son and this is coming from a big Lita fan.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh I could care less about her, To me Kelly Kelly is on par with Trish, Torrie, Stacy and the rest of the overrated blonde bimbos of the wwe that get pasted as the best ever.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Kelly Kelly may be a slut, but who wouldn't hit it? I would clean the locker-room for them for a whole week on every show just to get a one night stand with her. And she can stinkface me instead, I'll bite the meat while she tries to move away.
> 
> P.S. nice to see Kelly Kelly fan, the worst poster on here by far get humbled!


Kelly Kelly isn't that great looking. Her eyelashes aren't even real most of the time.

Here is Maryse with no make up on:










FAR more bangable than Kelly Kelly, with OR without make up on:



















Kelly Kelly isn't that great.

Sorry for the size quality of the no make up Kelly Kelly, the dimensions are bigger in google but it only shows up that big for some reason.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Oh I could care less about her, To me Kelly Kelly is on par with Trish, Torrie, Stacy and the rest of the overrated blonde bimbos of the wwe that get pasted as the best ever.


Oh god you're an idiot.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Lita cheated on Matt after going out with him for years and years. That's a fact, son and this is coming from a big Lita fan.


And how does that make her a slut? In her situation via Lita's was a two way street. Matt did as much cheated as both Amy and Adam put together but unlike Hardy Lita was a pro about it and did not go online and post her private business.

Lita>>>> Kelly >>>> Matt


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Oh I could care less about her, To me Kelly Kelly is on par with Trish, Torrie, Stacy and the rest of the overrated blonde bimbos of the wwe that get pasted as the best ever.


.....are you really throwing Kelly in with Trish?

Kelly Kelly is the polar opposite of Trish. Trish is the greatest WWE diva of all time. She had looks, in-ring talent, mic skills and was sexy but didn't present herself like a complete whore ala Kelly.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Oh god you're an idiot.


Yeah sure, as I have an opinion based off of being a pro wrestler in this business where as you have one based on being a mark. Let me guess, a trish mark?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Cactus said:


> .....are you really throwing Kelly in with Trish?
> 
> Kelly Kelly is the polar opposite of Trish. Trish is the greatest WWE diva of all time. She had looks, in-ring talent, mic skills and was sexy but didn't present herself like a complete whore ala Kelly.


No. Lita Is the Womens GOAT. Other then Mae young


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Yeah sure, as I have an opinion based off of being a pro wrestler in this business where as you have one based on being a mark. Let me guess, a trish mark?


Nah bro. Lita mark 4 Lyfe.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Cactus said:


> .....are you really throwing Kelly in with Trish?
> 
> Kelly Kelly is the polar opposite of Trish. Trish is the greatest WWE diva of all time. She had looks, in-ring talent, mic skills and was sexy but didn't present herself like a complete whore ala Kelly.


Greatest of all time my ass. In ring talent my ass. The onyl thing she had was the looks and mic work beyond that she was nothing worth talking about. Molly Holly, Gail Kim, Lita, Jazz, Mickie James all own her ass. Hell sable was better then her.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Greatest of all time my ass. In ring talent my ass. The onyl thing she had was the looks and mic work beyond that she was nothing worth talking about. Molly Holly, Gail Kim, Lita, Jazz, Mickie James all own her ass. Hell sable was better then her.


I rank John Cena Higher then Eddie(RIP) Because he was and is on top for longer then eddie. It dont matter how good you are if your jobbing to K2.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Greatest of all time my ass. In ring talent my ass. The onyl thing she had was the looks and mic work beyond that she was nothing worth talking about. Molly Holly, Gail Kim, Lita, Jazz, Mickie James all own her ass. Hell sable was better then her.


Looks and mic skills? Well, Trish is still higher up that Kelly on both those levels. I said greatest WWE diva. Granted, there's never been an excellent in-ring Diva, but even comparing Trish to your typical joshi wrestler and Trish still holds up as a decent worker.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I think we're all avoiding the simple fact that slut or not she just isn't very talented.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll job to her like that for free.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Put it this way.

Sable was better talent than Kelly Kelly. On all fronts.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

seancarleton77 said:


> I think we're all avoiding the simple fact that slut or not she just isn't very talented.


That's not fair. I'm sure she could give a mean lapdance.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Pretty much every diva in the history of the sport was and is better then KK. I never understood the hype around her.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So why are you putting her next to Trish then when Trish was leagues better than Kelly wish she could be. You'd have a better argument putting Kelly next to McCool.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Kelly Kelly isn't that great looking. Her eyelashes aren't even real most of the time.
> 
> Here is Maryse with no make up on:


OMG! who is that cute girl on the left?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cactus said:


> .....are you really throwing Kelly in with Trish?
> 
> Kelly Kelly is the polar opposite of Trish. Trish is the greatest WWE diva of all time. She had looks, in-ring talent, mic skills and was sexy but didn't present herself like a complete whore ala Kelly.


Congrats. You found one clean lady in the face of slutville.

And you gotta be shitting me. Didn't present herself like a complete whore? Her whole gimmick when she started out WAS being a Whore who founded T&A and wanted the bosses genetic jackhammer



CP Munk said:


> No. Lita Is the Womens GOAT. Other then Mae young


Lita fucked with another guy while she was with Matt Hardy.

*Oh, I get it, IWC. As long as they're talented, then it's okay to be a slut.*


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> So why are you putting her next to Trish then when Trish was leagues better than Kelly wish she could be. You'd have a better argument putting Kelly next to McCool.


Point taken, I still don't think KK nor Trish have that much talent. JMO

All though Trish is 100 times hotter imo then KK is or will ever be.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Reservoir Angel said:


> This is the dumbest pro-Kelly argument I ever hear on these boards. Just because someone takes shots at someone for sleeping around like it's going out of style, doesn't make them a virgin.
> 
> Hell, I get me some of the good stuff pretty damn regularly and, despite me not exactly having the highest standards or the strictest morals _by far_, still think Kelly is pretty slutty. And trust me, if _I'm_ calling someone a slut then you just know there's some kind of problem there.
> 
> It's called opinion. People have different standards on different things.


Thanks for enlightening me. Simmer down.
Hopefully its all true. My chances of banging Kelly kelly will go up to .0003% when they come to Cleveland Monday. Hope shes trashed at a bar downtown. Then ill post pics of us on here, and become the god of these forums.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Congrats. You found one clean lady in the face of slutville.
> 
> And you gotta be shitting me. Didn't present herself like a complete whore? Her whole gimmick when she started out WAS being a Whore who founded T&A and wanted the bosses genetic jackhammer
> 
> ...


Idgaf She's Hot/Amazing. K2 is a slut who has no talent.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

CP Munk said:


> Idgaf She's Hot/Amazing. K2 is a slut who has no talent.


So you can at least admit the Attitude Era girls were no better backstage, right?

That's all I'm asking. Cause all I see when it's about Divas are people acting as if the Divas of back then were godly in the ring and weren't passed around like blunts.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

I still don't understand how Lita was a slut in that situation. She made a mistake and came clean with it. It's not like Lita banged the entire WWE roster via sports sex which is the right term for the word slut.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> So you can at least admit the Attitude Era girls were no better backstage, right?
> 
> That's all I'm asking. Cause all I see when it's about Divas are people acting as if the Divas of back then were godly in the ring and weren't passed around like blunts.


They are much more tame now but still they all suck except for Oh. Nattie,Beth, Aj, And Maryse.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> I still don't understand how Lita was a slut in that situation. She made a mistake and came clean with it. It's not like Lita banged the entire WWE roster via sports sex which is the right term for the word slut.


Cause if Eve Mendes did the same exact thing, the entire outlook would be completely different in the IWC's eyes.

My point is that, to the IWC, as long as you're talented, you'll get away with a lot of things as a Diva. And I hate that.

Bar, Kelly is very untalented, and I wouldn't be surprised if she banged a few here and there. It's called being single, you know? Hope a lot of you will get to enjoy that stuff.

But what I'm annoyed at is this assumption that the Attitude Era divas were any better backstage, which is far from the truth and they all know it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I really don't blame Lita for cheating on him. Just look at him these days.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Congrats. You found one clean lady in the face of slutville.
> 
> And you gotta be shitting me. Didn't present herself like a complete whore? Her whole *gimmick* when she started out WAS being a Whore who founded T&A and wanted the bosses genetic jackhammer
> 
> ...


That's the thing you need to remember. It was her _gimmick_ to be a slut. I haven't one bad word about Trish.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Cause if Eve Mendes did the same exact thing, the entire outlook would be completely different in the IWC's eyes.
> 
> My point is that, to the IWC, as long as you're talented, you'll get away with a lot of things as a Diva. And I hate that.
> 
> ...


Those Divas fucked around because they found it fun. these divas fuck around because they suck and thats the only way they can get a push. Where as talented divas E.G Nattie and beth Dont sleep around so they never get pushed.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Cause if Eve Mendes did the same exact thing, the entire outlook would be completely different in the IWC's eyes.
> 
> My point is that, to the IWC, as long as you're talented, you'll get away with a lot of things as a Diva. And I hate that.
> 
> ...


I understand your point of few and agree with it. I don't recall ever saying you were wrong. You might notice a few pages back I asked for some proof to suggesting KK was a slut/ring rat. Just because Orton says she is does not convince me.


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

She's a slhore


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> I understand your point of few and agree with it. I don't recall ever saying you were wrong. You might notice a few pages back I asked for some proof to suggesting KK was a slut/ring rat. Just because Orton says she is does not convince me.


So she got the divas title for being a prude? Fuck off she sucked soooo much dick to get where she is.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Is that a bad thing?? She basically said she wants to put her ass in Orton's face(again?? lol) sounds like a positive thing for some guys. She's rewarding him for being honest and telling the truth. Like Truth himself says "The truth will set you free" or in Randy's case get you some pussy. Oh and btw, Maryse is incredibly ugly in that pic and Kelly looks fake. All the time. Neither are anywhere near the hottest girl in the company.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> So she got the divas title for being a prude? Fuck off she sucked soooo much dick to get where she is.


And you could be right, all I am saying is that until I have proof beyond words of one wrestler I am keeping my mind open to other ideas.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

CP Munk said:


> Those Divas fucked around because they found it fun. these divas fuck around because they suck and thats the only way they can get a push. Where as talented divas E.G Nattie and beth Dont sleep around so they never get pushed.


Aren't they getting pushed right now? They're the biggest female heels.

But to some, apparently winning a butterfly title that hasn't been significant for years means a lot.

I highly doubt Kelly sucking Justin Gabriel's shaft is gonna get her pushed. Hell, I doubt all this office slut shit is even going around.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Aren't they getting pushed right now? They're the biggest female heels.
> 
> But to some, apparently winning a butterfly title that hasn't been significant for years means a lot.
> 
> I highly doubt Kelly sucking Justin Gabriel's shaft is gonna get her pushed. Hell, I doubt all this office slut shit is even going around.


Biggest heels or got beat by k2 by a rollup? She must have sucked extra good before the show. great job vince you hired another bimbo (Y)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lita is fucking awesome and I wish she would come back. She was very entertaining and I would prefer to see her on my TV screen than 99% of the useless 'Divas' we have now.

Also, as for Beth not getting pushed because she 'doesn't sleep around'...I find it no coincidence that she is banging Punk and both are getting pretty big pushes right now....that isn't 'sleeping around' but I doubt sleeping with one of the top guys is really hurting the situation.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

CP Munk said:


> Biggest heels or got beat by k2 by a rollup? She must have sucked extra good before the show. great job vince you hired another bimbo (Y)


Underdog face beats monster heel.

Isn't that booking 101?

I'm by no means defending Kelly's obvious lack of talent, btw.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Lita is fucking awesome and I wish she would come back. She was very entertaining and I would prefer to see her on my TV screen than 99% of the useless 'Divas' we have now.
> 
> Also, as for Beth not getting pushed because she 'doesn't sleep around'...I find it no coincidence that she is banging Punk and both are getting pretty big pushes right now..


Scrap the whole division and give Lita the title The womens title not the divas. And just have her Talking for an hour and then getting humiliated by cena and punk etc etc (Y) I should be on creative tbh


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Lita made it very clear that she would never return full time to WWE. In fact about 10 months ago she was asked if she would work for any other wrestling promotion and she said TNA caught her interest. But Matt Hardy fucked that up this past feb. Mother fucker


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Lita made it very clear that she would never return full time to WWE. In fact about 10 months ago she was asked if she would work for any other wrestling promotion and she said TNA caught her interest. But Matt Hardy fucked that up this past feb. Mother fucker


Dont crush my dreams :cuss:


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Fucking Matt Hardy, everywhere he goes he just ruins shit.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Fucking Matt Hardy, everywhere he goes he just ruins shit.


those poor grapes


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Romanista said:


> She's a slut
> 
> no wonder why Justin Gabriel dumped her


Justin Gabriel doesn't wear the pants in the family but he does wear her panties.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

TempestH said:


> Justin Gabriel doesn't wear the pants in the family but he does wear her panties.


Please dont quote Cm God


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Didn't listen to the interview, it is Kelly Kelly, not going thru 7 or 8 pages of you guys whining about her either, but I'm pretty sure I can guess what she was trying to tell Randy Orton there.

Kiss my *ss. I think it's pretty clear they don't like each other.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

She should get cum dumped on by the entire pro wrestling industry from the veterans who know what the fuck their doing right down to the new sitcom writers that just joined their team.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

CP Munk said:


> They are much more tame now but still they all suck except for Oh. Nattie,Beth, Aj, And Maryse.


This. Maryse <3 Can't wait till she returns and hopefully kicks Kelly's ass. Maryse as Divas Champ > Kelly as Divas champ.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> She should get cum dumped on by the entire pro wrestling industry from the veterans who know what the fuck their doing right down to the new sitcom writers that just joined their team.


Well in that case I get to go first and then my girl friend can go second.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Well in that case I get to go first and then my girl friend can go second.


Hell in that case invite the whole family. Fuck her kind right in the cunt.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

That was a funny interview lol.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Some of the responses in this thread are pathetic and disgusting. Get a life shit.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

captainamerica88 said:


> well im just saw a interview when kelly said that, so orton is right she´s a slut


 Then my name is Randy Orton.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

jaybyrd18 said:


> hmmm, most of you must be virgins....someday youll have sex and understand why she likes it.


Yeah because anybody that can't satisfy themselves sexually without fucking a Kelly Kelly type is automatically a virgin.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

She can stink face my weiner.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

She was joking....


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

fuck orton


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> R-Truth is kayfabe all the time. Respect.
> 
> Interview was light hearted and funny, only a miserable dick would take something negative from that.


Pretty much this.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

> fuck orton


Yes, she does.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

stop following me


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Nobody is following you. Put the funny cigarettes down.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Winning™;10314211 said:


> Put it this way.
> 
> Sable was better talent than Kelly Kelly. On all fronts.


Brock Lesnar approves this message


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

Dazzerlyne said:


> She can stick face me hahaha


Seconded


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

OMG what a slut! Orton's married already!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

This thread is kind of irrelevant haha


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder if Orton's wife is now wondering how many times Randy and Kelly Kelly have fucked.


----------



## captainamerica88 (Aug 11, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> I wonder if Orton's wife is now wondering how many times Randy and Kelly Kelly have fucked.


im pretty sure orton has not fucked kelly kelly


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

captainamerica88 said:


> im pretty sure orton has not fucked kelly kelly


Wrestlers fuck each other all the time.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

I think the majority of this thread explains just why the WWE is finding it so easy to troll the IWC lately. Like I said on page 2, SHE WAS JOKING!

Why it had to descend into yet another argument about the irrelevent matter of how easy KK is, I have no idea. Its completely irrelevant to her in ring character or performances (which are pretty damn weak, but thats another matter)


----------



## captainamerica88 (Aug 11, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Wrestlers fuck each other all the time.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Lol. It will be great to see a video porn with kelly


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

SCSU said:


> Wait, it didn't happen already?


This


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So if you call a slut a slut you are a virgin? LOL, what retard came up with that logic? Kelly is a fucking whore and that interview was one of the greatest things Orton has ever done.


----------



## Heartbreakid (Sep 15, 2011)

she can stink face me while ill motorboat that ass


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

captainamerica88 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tpWaUwQSuk


R-truth is epic :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I need to ask what kind of ass you guys are talking about with Kelly? I see none.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kelly doesn't have an ass. There are plenty of Divas I'd rather have than Kelly, not that I'd say no (though I'd have to double-wrap to protect from diseases).


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Were you dropped on your head when you were younger or something?


Thrown.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

She was trying to be funny?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly absolutely [email protected] they kept her away from Natayla on the Smackdown tapings so she didn't get booed out again.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> I need to ask what kind of ass you guys are talking about with Kelly? I see none.


Lol this, I'd rather have many of the other divas do the stinkface instead.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I know, right? Natalia can sizzle 'dat Canadian bacon on me all day.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> *Kelly Kelly absolutely SUCKS*[email protected] they kept her away from Natayla on the Smackdown tapings so she didn't get booed out again.


male wrestlers can attest to that


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

natalya , now that's an ass i'd like to put the sharp .. shooter on


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^Canadian bacon. I have to remember that one, lol.

This thread got sexual. Why am I surprised.


Natsuke said:


> Lita fucked with another guy while she was with Matt Hardy.
> 
> *Oh, I get it, IWC. As long as they're talented, then it's okay to be a slut.*


No, the IWC are the people that outed her in the first place. The IWC *hated* Lita. But then time went on and they realised wait a minute, Lita's way better than Kelly Kelly. And Matt Hardy's a _*loser*_.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's true. Lita got hella shit during the Matt Hardy drama that people started overlooking her talents and just started calling her a slut. Hell, keeping it real, I was one of them at the time and thought Matt didn't deserve all that. However, looking back, Matt kept trying to put everything out there so what do you expect Edge and Lita to do? Keep quiet or talk back?

That and I'm sure Lita is happy how it turned out.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> ^Canadian bacon. I have to remember that one, lol.
> 
> This thread got sexual. Why am I surprised.
> 
> No, the IWC are the people that outed her in the first place. The IWC *hated* Lita. But then time went on and they realised wait a minute, Lita's way better than Kelly Kelly. And '*He Who I choose Not To Name But He Gets A Lot Of DWIs*' is a _*loser*_.


Yeah, we did what all sensible people do and changed our opinions based on new, more accurate, information. I say we, I wasn't pert of the IWC back then so I shouldn't include myself but whatever.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> I wonder if Orton's wife is now wondering how many times Randy and Kelly Kelly have fucked.


Maybe she's kinky and joins in.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I really don't see how the comment makes Kelly Kelly a slut. 

If anything made her look bad it was when the raging PUSSY MONSTER Batista legit kicked her to the curb and called her "very immature for a 22-year-old". That shit right there was priceless :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

We Are Legion said:


> I really don't see how the comment makes Kelly Kelly a slut.
> 
> If anything made her look bad it was when the raging PUSSY MONSTER Batista legit kicked her to the curb and called her "very immature for a 22-year-old". That shit right there was priceless :lmao


Maybe she pissed in his sink...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> It's true. Lita got hella shit during the Matt Hardy drama that people started overlooking her talents and just started calling her a slut. Hell, keeping it real, I was one of them at the time and thought Matt didn't deserve all that. However, looking back, Matt kept trying to put everything out there so what do you expect Edge and Lita to do? Keep quiet or talk back?
> 
> That and I'm sure Lita is happy how it turned out.


Looking at him now, I don't know how anyone can even blame Lita. Homegirl got a lucky escape, I can't even be mad at her.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> It's true. Lita got hella shit during the Matt Hardy drama that people started overlooking her talents and just started calling her a slut. Hell, keeping it real, I was one of them at the time and thought Matt didn't deserve all that. However, looking back, Matt kept trying to put everything out there so what do you expect Edge and Lita to do? Keep quiet or talk back?
> 
> That and I'm sure Lita is happy how it turned out.


I'm not gonna lie, the sexism of that bothers me. Edge was married, so wouldn't he be a slut too? 


TankOfRate said:


> Looking at him now, I don't know how anyone can even blame Lita. Homegirl got a lucky escape, I can't even be mad at her.


:lmao I suppose so


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Aren't Edge and Lita together again now? The thought of them hiking in Nicaragua while Matt is stuck in North Carolina, driving into trees and getting DWIs is hilarious.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

> I'm not gonna lie, the sexism of that bothers me. Edge was married, so wouldn't he be a slut too?


Exactly. In that case, Batista and Punk would be considered sluts as well.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Most people only consider females to be sluts and guys to be 'heroes'.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Aren't Edge and Lita together again now? The thought of them hiking in Nicaragua while Matt is stuck in North Carolina, driving into trees and getting DWIs is hilarious.


What, really? Where did you hear that? I thought Lita was going out with CM Punk or something. Edge does live in North Carolina, though :lmao I pray for him


Winning™ said:


> Exactly. In that case, Batista and Punk would be considered sluts as well.


raaight?


Catalanotto said:


> Most people only consider females to be sluts and guys to be 'heroes'.


 Oh society.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lita and Punk broke up in 2010 and he is now apparently dating Beth Phoenix.

Don't know where the Lita/Edge thing came from, though....nothing online says they are dating again.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Nah, Punk and Lita broke off a while ago. Beth the new main squeeze. Lucky ass motherfucker.

Daffney
Traci Brooks
Maria
Lita
Beth Phoenix

Hook a brother up, Punk.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Greatest of all time my ass. In ring talent my ass. The onyl thing she had was the looks and mic work beyond that she was nothing worth talking about. Molly Holly, Gail Kim, Lita, Jazz, Mickie James all own her ass. Hell sable was better then her.


TRISH was a fantastic in-ring worker by diva standards one of the best. HE MADE gigantic improvements,she was a complete sex object at first specially considering her time in T & A & then her feuding with Lita at the end of her career.

Trish vs Lita main-evented RAW,a match that was better than most of John Cena's RAW Main-events. In her last 2 years Trish consistently put on very good matches. Molly Holly was a VERY MEDIOCRE WRESTLER as was Jazz. Mickie James was too fat & would botch basic drop-kicks,she possibly botches more than Riley.

Victoria was the only great wrestler apart from lita during that era. The best thing Molly Holly ever did was getting her shaved at Wrestlemania,I'm sure you can google that up if you have not watched it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> What, really? Where did you hear that? I thought Lita was going out with CM Punk or something. Edge does live in North Carolina, though :lmao I pray for him


They were together during Wrestlemania week, both of them talked about going to/being in Nicaragua etc. Not sure if they're actually together, but there's a lot hinting going on.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Is it me or does calling a guy a slut not hold the same weight as calling a girl that? It just doesn't give the "oh, how disgusting" feeling it does when it's said about a girl.

But then again, the quote that Lita fan in this forum has written down in a couple of posts does have a lot truth to it: "If a key can open a lot of locks, it's a master key. If a lock is opened by a lot of keys, then it's a shitty lock." or something like that.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> They were together during Wrestlemania week, both of them talked about going to/being in Nicaragua etc. Not sure if they're actually together, but there's a lot hinting going on.


Oh yeah, I remember they did hang out around Wrestlemania, didn't hear about the Nicaragua thing. Maybe, dunno. 

Come to mention it I did see a picture from that time just last week. They were like touching heads and had their hands on each other's knees, which does seem like quite an intimate pose. Doing the stuff they had to do together in their heel run, like the live sex celebration, does mean that they had to have a lot of trust in each other though. Even if they were supposedly no longer together.


Choke2Death said:


> Is it me or does calling a guy a slut not hold the same weight as calling a girl that? It just doesn't give the "oh, how disgusting" feeling it does when it's said about a girl.


It depends. Sometimes there's the "god, what a whore" you get, which is more to warn other girls than insult the guy. Guys tend to take it on the chin. Sometimes guys get called sleazy and stuff though, and that can make a man be seen as dirty. Especially if they get an STD, but that obviously affects both genders.


----------

